
A.I. Could Be Weaponized to Spread Disinformation - ingve
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/06/07/technology/ai-text-disinformation.html
======
sieabahlpark
That job should be left to the NYT.

More seriously, what do we think about all of the recommendation algorithms
that Reddit, Facebook, YouTube, HN, and all of these platforms do?

Why recommend that one video/article which damages our company when we could
spin it with our own version of it?

------
devoply
Fake news and propaganda used to sow hatred against America's so-called
enemies, small countries with little ability to do much to America hated
mostly because of blow-back from America's imperial aspirations... vs. fake
news propaganda used by their allies to try to protect them from unprovoked
military actions and covert terrorist actions against them. Who is in the
right? It's just another tool in the war against people fought by deceit by
all sides.

